# BD-2W versus Keeley Super Phat mod



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been trialing the Boss BD-2W and I've found this is the type of drive sound that I'd like to pursue. I like how responsive it is. Works very well with my amp set to break up just a hair.
I find it maybe just a tad harsh in the top end so I decided last night to order the Keeley Super Phat Mod full range.
Has anyone ever tired the Keeley? I ordered the Canadian edition which I assume is exactly the same as the gold version internally.
What I'm hoping to get from it is pretty much the same thing as the BD-2w but smoother in the top range.
The keeley is a little less expensive than the boss so I doubt its a case of one being better than the other.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll be checking this thread as I'm looking at a Blues Driver type pedal as well. Recently tried out a BD-2 and liked it quite a bit, so it wouldn't take too much of a tweak to that sound style to push me to get something similar.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> I'll be checking this thread as I'm looking at a Blues Driver type pedal as well. *Recently tried out a BD-2 and liked it quite a bit, so it wouldn't take too much of a tweak to that sound style to push me to get something similar.*


Thats about right where I'm at. If the Keeley is somewhat the same with a smoother top end then I'm sold. I should get the Keeley by Friday or Monday so sometime next week I'll let you know what I think.
In the mean time I'm just looking for opinions from those who've tried these pedals while I wait.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Got a chance to compare the BD-2w and keeley super phat last night.
My initial thoughts. The keeley is a much smoother od. In some ways thats good but I like the bit of harshness the BD-2w adds sometimes. The BD-2w has some more upper mids that to me sounds better when muting strings. Has a bit more punch. I think that the BD-2w edges the Keeley slightly in its tube like response. With the Keeley I have to give more on the drive knob to get it comparably dirty with the boss. Thats no big deal though.
When it comes to the tone control I can dime the keeley all the way and it just keeps getting clearer. With the BD-2w tone control anything approaching noon or more is just ugly harsh.
When it comes to the sound of the drive I like them equally but They're fairly different.
I was lucky enough to be able to use the BD-2w at a gig this past weekend. But since I just received the Keeley yesterday and don't know when I'll play another gig I won't be able to give it a work out in a live setting.
The BD-2w at a gig with a 4 piece band you didn't really hear the harshness and it cut very well. On the custom mode where I use it primarily, it was big and bold, fat sounding. I'm wondering if the smoothness of the Keeley will not cut as well and maybe sound a tad mushy on higher gain settings. Possibly.
Comparing Keeley's flat mode to the BD-2w standard mode the keeley is fatter sounding. Comparing Keeley phat mode to BD-2w mode the Keeley is again fatter sounding but not as defined probably due to the more upper mids that the BD-2w has. By diming the tone control a lot more than the BD-2w tone I can get some more clarity but I worry that in a band setting the Keeley won't cut as well. My amp is really a warm sounding amp and the Keeley is definitely warmer sounding than the BD-2w so possibly that can spell too much "warm". I can see where the Keeley would have worked really well with some of my past amps though.
I ordered the Keeley from Cosmos online so don't even know if I can return it or if it will cost me some dollars to do so. The BD-2w I got from L&M and have a few more weeks to trial and be able to return.
For me I think the Keeley works well at home and am tempted to keep it over the BD-2w. However I could easily enjoy both pedals depending on my mood.
However in a live band setting I have a feeling the BD-2w would work better.
In the end my choices are #1. keep them both, #2 Keep the Keeley as its easy to return the BD-2w or #3. Keep the BD-2w but might be a hassle returning the Keeley.

I am torn between #1 and #2. With #1 I really don't want to buy both as I might still investigate the usefulness of a booster and that would put 4 pedals on my board which is the max for me. For #2 most of my playing is at home where the smoothness of the Keeley and the harshness of the BD-2w is more noticeable. I think I'd enjoy the Keeley more at home. However its a possibility the Keeley won't work with a band as well.

Verdict: I'll probably end up keeping the Keeley. The next time I play a gig and if the Keeley fails to perform to expectations I can always pick up the BD-2w down the road (maybe even used) and then I'll use the Keeley at home or studio and the BD-2w live.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the great write up and explanation guitarman2. Seems to conform with what I've read elsewhere with these 2 pedals. Since I've tried out the basic Boss BD-2 and liked the sound but want something that might offer just a little bit closer to what the BD-2W custom setting has, I'm going to have to try to check one of those Keeley's out if possible. The issue I might have is that I already have an OD (VS/XO) that I use with my other drive pedals to take care of the Mid boost, so options would have to be made. What a can of worms.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Some additional thoughts. 
I never really said anything concerning "Transparency". Although it may not really mean much more than a "Buzzword".
If I had to judge "transparency" I'd say the Keeley tended to be the more transparent one. I could not detect any color it was adding. Where as the BD-2W seemed to add that upper mids. But on my amp for my uses this was a good thing. I use it on the clean channel of my amp that has a beautiful scooped black face tone. The character of this clean channel when I push it is a breakup almost 6V6 like even though its a 2x6l6 amp it gets creamy kind of like a mix of 
I was home for an extended lunch today and gave them another comparison. The keeley over drives creamier and a bit more like a smooth 6v6 break up. The BD2w was much meaner more like an aggressive break up of 6L6s. And that is the kind of break up I prefer. 
So now I'm thinking it may actually be the BD-2w that I keep.
When I feel that increased punch of the notes and a bit of meanness there it feels pretty good. I'll play around for a couple of weeks and there is a very small chance I'll keep both. But I think my preference is for the Boss.
Its so much cooler to keep the boutique Keeley and its a cool Canadian edition enclosure but I can't deny what I prefer.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I want to like the Blues Driver but it sounds harsh to me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I want to like the Blues Driver but it sounds harsh to me.


Its definitely got a harsher sound than the Keeley. I ended up keeping the Keeley and returning the BD-2w. But not because I didn't like its sound. I liked each pedal pretty much equal. The Keeley is smoother and less harsh than the BD-2w but again not the reason I kept the Keeley. If I could have afforded to keep both I would have. I liked them equal so it came down to less substantial reasons that I kept the Keeley. The Keeley was a cool boutique pedal and it was the Canadian edition (only 100 made) so those were the tie breakers. Down the road I can see me picking up a BD-2w.


----------



## lightman (Sep 4, 2013)

Just ordered the Keeley from cosmo. Watched all the youtubes and I really liked how it sounds. Guess I will find out next week when it comes in. I don't play in a band as my playing sucks I can make anything sound bad, so in my mind if I can buy a great sounding product maybe I wont sound as bad when I get it 
But I do like new toys.
Thanks for the great review.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

lightman said:


> I can make anything sound bad, so in my mind if I can buy a great sounding product maybe I wont sound as bad when I get it


I am 100% certain about this as it worked for me when I bought a lowly EQ pedal...LOL.

Enjoy your new pedal and make some (much improved) music!


----------

